# Steam&Battlenet Umzug



## Stefan93 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist-Situation: Zahlreiche Steamspiele und Starcraft 2

Problem: Zur Zeit spiele ich am Notebook aber in 6-9 monaten kaufe ich mir einen Gaming PC und werde dann fast nur noch am PC spielen werden... kann ich dann Problemlos die Steamspiele installieren mit meinem Account einloggen und dann spiele? oder muss ich irgendwas beachten? (natürlich auch für Starcraft 2)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan


----------



## Sanger (27. Dezember 2010)

Also ich kann nur über Steam sprechen.
Du kopierst den ganzen Steam ordner auf deinen neuen rechner startest die .exe dann sagt der dir das steam nicht installiert ist und ob du es nun installieren möchtest, du sagst ja und zack alles läuft wie vorher also die spiele aus der Liste müssen sich auch noch kurz in die registry schreiben das dauert aber nicht lange.
Also echt ein lob an die Steam entwickler, so muss das laufen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist beim Battlenet das selbe, die Games kann man installieren und loslegen. Da gehts nur darum das du deine Acc Daten hast...


----------

